# Adding 2nd battery to Mitzi 16’



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

I have a 2006 Mitzi-16 with 3 batteries. I needed 2 for my 80 thrust trolling motor. (Yes, that's a lot of extra weight, which motivated me to go on a diet, ha ha) Anyway, I can answer one of your questions. I fit two 12 volt 24ah batteries side by side in the center console. They only run the trolling motor. My third is on the little shelf in front of the bilge well just in front of my outboard. I have it secured in a battery box that is screwed down. It is a duel use battery for cranking and deep cycling combined. It runs the rest of my electronics and cranks the battery. In an emergency, a short jumper from one of my two trolling motors could start the motor, or just use your crank rope. I shied away from mounting my batteries next to my gas tanks which need to have a air valve open while in use. I don't like the idea of a spark occurring next to gas fumes, but maybe I am paranoid.


----------



## Kyle Williams (Jan 28, 2019)

Scott Kor said:


> I have a 2006 Mitzi-16 with 3 batteries. I needed 2 for my 80 thrust trolling motor. (Yes, that's a lot of extra weight, which motivated me to go on a diet, ha ha) Anyway, I can answer one of your questions. I fit two 12 volt 24ah batteries side by side in the center console. They only run the trolling motor. My third is on the little shelf in front of the bilge well just in front of my outboard. I have it secured in a battery box that is screwed down. It is a duel use battery for cranking and deep cycling combined. It runs the rest of my electronics and cranks the battery. In an emergency, a short jumper from one of my two trolling motors could start the motor, or just use your crank rope. I shied away from mounting my batteries next to my gas tanks which need to have a air valve open while in use. I don't like the idea of a spark occurring next to gas fumes, but maybe I am paranoid.


I have a built in aluminum fuel tank. Not sure if that changes anything but just thought I would mention. I was trying to avoid putting it in the rear bilge area due to the weight back there already. I have also considered just pulling out my current battery and throwing the biggest odyssey dual purpose in there I can fit. Catch is if I do manage to drain it I’m stuck as I don’t have a pull rope for motor it’s an old Nissan and has a covered flywheel not sure if I took that cover off if there is a notch for rope or not, haven’t made it that far.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Kyle Williams said:


> I have a built in aluminum fuel tank. Not sure if that changes anything but just thought I would mention. I was trying to avoid putting it in the rear bilge area due to the weight back there already. I have also considered just pulling out my current battery and throwing the biggest odyssey dual purpose in there I can fit. Catch is if I do manage to drain it I’m stuck as I don’t have a pull rope for motor it’s an old Nissan and has a covered flywheel not sure if I took that cover off if there is a notch for rope or not, haven’t made it that far.


I wish I had an aluminum fuel tank I wouldn't be concerned about putting a battery up front assuming that the gas cap and opening are on the outside of the deck and a gasket keeps and gas and fumes from going under the front deck. On my previous boat I ran a large dual purpose with a switch to all my electronics and starter and a smaller cranking battery to my starter. I would occasionally switch to the starter battery when running just to ensure it got a charge, but the duel purpose battery never ran low enough to kill the starting amps


----------



## Kyle Williams (Jan 28, 2019)

Scott Kor said:


> I wish I had an aluminum fuel tank I wouldn't be concerned about putting a battery up front assuming that the gas cap and opening are on the outside of the deck and a gasket keeps and gas and fumes from going under the front deck. On my previous boat I ran a large dual purpose with a switch to all my electronics and starter and a smaller cranking battery to my starter. I would occasionally switch to the starter battery when running just to ensure it got a charge, but the duel purpose battery never ran low enough to kill the starting amps


I have even considered one of those portable jump starters. Most of the places I fish are close to regular boat traffic I’m just paranoid as a new boat owner and wondering what others do to ensure they don’t drain the battery to the point they can’t get home. But yes my fill cap is on the deck. If only the console was a little bigger I could easily fit 2 dual purpose batteries in there. I bet an 80lb trolling motor throws your skiff around pretty easy. I’m saving to repower with a 4-stroke 50 and after that might look into a trolling motor but think I’ll just get a 55


----------



## BK922 (Jan 24, 2016)

The portable jump starter may be the way to go for you and keep weight down. 

I have this one made by aickar and it works great. About the size of a book and comes in a carrying case that you can slide in a hatch or whatever. It will crank your engine over dozens of times on a charge. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01J5G8PF6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would say you don’t need a second Battery til you get a trolling motor. You might think about replace the One Battery with a 27 or 29/31. I’d put the biggest one that would fit in your cc. Then you could use it for your Tm and electronics and get a small starting battery after the repower. The Li-ion jump starters are a great idea also. They will start your truck at the ramp too if needed.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

BK922 said:


> The portable jump starter may be the way to go for you and keep weight down.
> 
> I have this one made by aickar and it works great. About the size of a book and comes in a carrying case that you can slide in a hatch or whatever. It will crank your engine over dozens of times on a charge.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01J5G8PF6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That's a great idea.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I think you should keep a little paracord in the skiff and try pull starting the motor. Yes, you will need to take the flywheel cover off. No biggie. The flywheel usually has a notch where you hook into with a knot on the end of your cord. Then just wrap it a couple times and yank. You also might want to wrap the other end around a screwdriver as a handle. Do make sure the key is in the on position.
Do it on the hose at the house or at a dock the first time. It'll cure your paranoia of a battery going dead and not being able to get home. You'll be amazed how easy it is for a motor in good shape. I've started up to a 90hp this way. I recommend this to everyone.


----------



## Kyle Williams (Jan 28, 2019)

After looking into costs and the headache adding another battery would be I think I’ll go with a portable jumper listed above. I’ll definitely have to try to pull start it also, it usually cranks super easy so I don’t imagine that will be an issue, only time I’ve had a hard time getting it to crank was when the fuel line quick connector going into the motor started leaking due to a old seal, I think it let a bubble into the line and even after pumping the bulb until it was firm it still to a good amount of cranking to get it to finally fire.


----------

